

It’s science, but not necessarily right - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/26/opinion/sunday/26ideas.html?src=un&feedurl=http://json8.nytimes.com/pages/opinion/index.jsonp&pagewanted=print

======
jerrya
Interesting article. It links Richard Feynman's _Cargo Cult Science_
<http://www.cs.ucla.edu/~slu/on_research/fayman_science.html> regarding the
importance of repeating experiments with John P. A. Ioannidis research, _Why
Most Published Research Findings Are False_
[http://www.plosmedicine.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal...](http://www.plosmedicine.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pmed.0020124)

------
roundsquare
This isn't really a condemnation of science as much as its a condemnation of
scientific journals and the human process surrounding the scientific method,
both of which are well known problems to anyone who follows science at all.
This seems like the kind of article that gets written and stashed away to use
on a slow news day.

